# MTB Name



## bvibert (May 10, 2009)

Go to the website below and enter your name.

http://www.route66bicycles.com/generator.htm

My MTB name is Bizango Fandango.  What's yours?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 10, 2009)

Tilford Killer


----------



## WoodCore (May 10, 2009)

The Grim Ripper


----------



## severine (May 10, 2009)

Stompatron

WTF?


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2009)

King Knarly.............OH YA


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2009)

Dirt Boss


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2009)

Style Man


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> Dirt Boss



If I use "gregory" I morph into Vicious Air. :roll:


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> If I use "gregory" I morph into Vicious Air. :roll:



That's totally you!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Tilford Killer


If I use Dave, my alter alter ego is "Captain Climber"


----------



## severine (May 11, 2009)

Okay, why is it I got one name and everyone else has 2 or more?


----------



## MogulQueen (May 11, 2009)

The Grim Ripper

Hope I get to ride with you all soon!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (May 11, 2009)

Traction Master


----------



## boston_e (May 11, 2009)

Spin Diesel


----------



## MogulQueen (May 11, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> The Grim Ripper



Hey, how did we get the same name???!


----------



## jarrodski (May 11, 2009)

hell on wheels using my first and last name

my college nick name gives me Hurt Enforcer!


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Tilford Killer



I got the same one.

This is apparently not nearly as sophisticated as creating your own porn star name (first pet's name plus the name of the street on which you first lived).

In which instance, I'd be Smokey Converse.


----------



## MRGisevil (May 11, 2009)

The X-Terminator


----------



## MRGisevil (May 11, 2009)

If I use my maiden name it's Tenacious Skillz


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> The X-Terminator





MRGisevil said:


> If I use my maiden name it's Tenacious Skillz



Do you ride a mountain bike?


----------



## Gremf (May 11, 2009)

*Professor Pedals* for me.


----------



## severine (May 11, 2009)

If I use my maiden name, it's Terra Slammer. That sounds almost like a porn star name, too. :lol:


----------



## Connecticut (May 11, 2009)

Cycle Slayer


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

If I had a mountain bike I'd either name it Greg or Wilma...after the Hurricane and Flintstones charecter..


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2009)

Unstoppable Force

Wish I'd stop meeting so many damn Immovable Objects, though...


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2009)

Paul!  Where have you been??


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Paul!  Where have you been??



Here'n'there... 

Mostly there, good to be here tho'


----------



## Marc (May 15, 2009)

Paul said:


> Here'n'there...
> 
> Mostly there, good to be here tho'



Be here more.  I don't think anyone else gets the slashies.

/and I can't stop with them
//gaddamnit


----------



## MRGisevil (May 15, 2009)

/mirc?


----------



## Marc (May 15, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> /mirc?



who are... wait, are you the short little beligerent person who kept trying to throw me off the ski lift?


----------



## MRGisevil (May 15, 2009)

Shut your loser face or I'll shut it for you!


----------



## MRGisevil (May 15, 2009)

PS- I am NOT belligerant! I'm the sweetest, most innocent person on this forum!


----------



## Marc (May 15, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> PS- I am NOT belligerant! I'm the sweetest, most innocent person on this forum!



Belligerent _and_ delusional.  Helluva combo right there.


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2009)

Mr. Gisevil is all talk. :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (May 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Mr. Gisevil is all talk. :lol:



Oh it's on Kenny Loggins I'm coming for you -.-


----------



## Greg (May 15, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Oh it's on Kenny Loggins I'm coming for you -.-



You're not fast enough to catch me...whether it be on skis or a bike...


----------



## Marc (May 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're not fast enough to catch me...whether it be on skis or a bike...



She's not above an ambush, though.  I think that's what most pygmies do.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Shut your loser face or I'll shut it for you!



what has gotten into you..you need a timeout


----------



## MRGisevil (May 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> She's not above an ambush, though.  I think that's what most pygmies do.



The tall, stupid one is quite astute. I do fancy a good ambush. And the only one who needs a time out is Wa for being a stupid face!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 15, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Oh it's on Kenny Loggins I'm coming for you -.-





Greg said:


> You're not fast enough to catch me...whether it be on skis or a bike...



You gonna take that shit MRGisevil?  Call him out in a new thread for a ski-off:lol::smash:


----------



## Marc (May 15, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> The tall, stupid one is quite astute. I do fancy a good ambush. And the only one who needs a time out is Wa for being a stupid face!



Hey, at least I'm tall enough to ride the tilt a whirl.


----------



## MRGisevil (May 15, 2009)

At least people don't barf after they get off the tilt a wheel and see my face.


----------



## Marc (May 15, 2009)

So what did Wa-loaf do that was so egregious anyway?

Inquiring, and hopelessly bored/curious minds want to know.


----------



## MRGisevil (May 15, 2009)

Be my friend on facebook then you'll understand the infinite sorrows Wa has caused me  Ill never be the same again!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Be my friend on facebook then you'll understand the infinite sorrows Wa has caused me  Ill never be the same again!



I'm on facebook..


----------



## MRGisevil (May 15, 2009)

PM me your email, I'll add you


----------



## Marc (May 15, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Ill never be the same again!



And that's a bad thing how?


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Be my friend on facebook then you'll understand the infinite sorrows Wa has caused me  Ill never be the same again!



I guess I gotta start checking on Facebook more often.  I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## severine (May 15, 2009)

I guess she doesn't like being compared to Jessica Alba. The horrors!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2009)

severine said:


> I guess she doesn't like being compared to Jessica Alba. The horrors!!!!!!! :lol:



I would take that as a compliment if I was a chick..


----------

